# tribal wolf tat Patch Designs



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I know there is a lot of controversy going on lately with the rebel flag and all, just keep in mind these will probably be sold at biker rally's. Just remember "If we as artists should back down from controversy we become common." 
Any Way what you think?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think they look beautiful. Won't give my opinion on the flag controversy going on. But I'm cool with being called a Yankee.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Love the Eddie.. And I'll hold my opinion as well.. although I can say I would wear your patch 

D


----------

